# Country style ribs



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2005)

I've done em a long time ago and didn't like em at all.  But I've learned a lot over the past couple of years.  Si I'm trying an illustrated cook tonight.

  First, what the heck are they?  Some markets simply slice pork butt
and call em csr's.  I've also heard they are slices from the loin end and the butt end of pig.  Here's a pic of what I got today....look like the old sliced butt, which I don't wish to grill, but they are bone in!

  I've seen pics of what looks like thin pork chops, and these are, I believe, true csr's.  So, I'm going to brine (going on now), rub with
Glens's secret double probation general rub, then grill indirect and foil and who knows what else.  

  I hope some of you with experience will chime in.











[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2005)

By the way, I added a dash of the brisket marinade/liquid smoke I spoke of earlier.






[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2005)

I've seen a lot of post from folks who say they love em, but one of my friends loves everything he cooks..ya know?  Always braggin' never cooked a bad meal!

We'll see...no way am I gonna fire up the smoker for sliced butt....
the point of smoking butts is to let the fat render...since these are sliced, I'm guessing it'd be like smoking a pork loin for 12 hours.....not gonna do it.

  Won't be my first screw up!  

  There's always the crock pot!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2005)

Reckon that's what they are....and I am not a big fan of grilled pork.

Details coming.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 2, 2005)

Well if it is sliced butt, than wouldn't indirect on the grill kind of cook them low and slow sorta? Hey Capt, with price you paid for them you really can't go wrong. Let us know how they turn out!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2005)

Shoulda taken a pic before foiling, but here's a very instructive pic of coals and foil!  









[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

Boy... that's some mighty nice looking foil.  =D>   Where you buy that?


----------



## Woodman1 (May 2, 2005)

What's that goofy thing your cookin on?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2005)

ok much better than in the past.  The foil (I guess) created a nice
bite-tenderness.

  Using hickory and cherry, there was actually some smoke flavor.
Good cook!









[/url]
[/img]








[/url]
[/img]











[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 2, 2005)

Okay Capt. cough up the details of the cook! Time, direct or indirect, foil time, sauces, marinade....come you know the routine by now! Don't leave us guessing!


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

_Cappie starts his speech..._

*Now men... Here at the Rock...*


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 3, 2005)

The thing with country style ribs I think is that it's real easy to over cook them. Don't forget there part of a butt. I like them grilled with a little salt and pepper just like a steak. Turn only one time and never let the internal temp. rise above 135f the carry over temp will get them to 140f. Now some will cry FOUL that's not 160f as the government recommends. Yes true.And well all come to a complete stop at every stop sign when we are driving. Yea right. I wrap mine in foil and let them sit a little when getting the rest of the meal together. I like mine necked, But have glazed and sauced for company in the past. Its quite a cheap easy meal.I also have found that if you smoke them you pretty much have to let them get to 190f or so just as you would a butt to get them tender.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 3, 2005)

Just finished em off for breakfast.....pretty good....for the price, not bad at all.  Won't be my favorite, but a lot better than I remembered.

Details?  ust brined em for 2 or 3 hours with salt and sugar, and a dash of the liquid smoke brisket sauce (it was good for something!).

Threw em on the kettle indirect and added a huge chunk of hickory and a heaping handful of cherry chips....that went for about an hour I guess,
then foiled with some sauce for about 30 to 45 mins....then back on direct with sauce to firm up.

  One piece was pretty tough, 2 pieces amazingly tender.

Used a general rub, sauce was Sticky Fingers Habenero, similar to a Kansas City style.  (someone gave me a Sticky Fingers sampler box for Christmas....I'm just getting around to trying it.)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 3, 2005)

Looked yummy Capn
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2005)

Sounds Like they came out okay.
Wife and I used to make CSRs back when money was tighter, and we learned a few things about cooking.  I sound give them a shot again.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 3, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> I sound give them a shot again.



Thank you, Captain Caveman.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info Capt. I'll be giving these a try now!


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":3brgh2vj]  I sound give them a shot again.



Thank you, Captain Caveman.[/quote:3brgh2vj]
What?


----------



## whitepine (May 16, 2005)

Cook country or western ribs  many times. I just do `em slow 
and indirectly  with a nice rub and they turn out great. 
One of my favorites because u get good bbq quickly.


----------



## K Kruger (Jul 26, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> ...one kind is the sliced butt, and the other is from the loin end.  They are two very different cuts of meat, and need to be prepared with that in mind.


One is sliced butt, the other is from the blade end of the loin (which, of course, is the shoulder end). Blade-end 'ribs' can be leaner, especially those cut farther from the blade (more towards the loin's center). The meat on those is lighter in color and they're significantly leaner. These I brine, rub, and grill to medium, the butt cuts I usually jerk.


----------

